# New charcoal basket, galvinized mesh



## coffee_junkie (Oct 7, 2009)

So I had the local tech college make me a basket, and picked it up today. It looks as if the mesh is a galvanized steel. Dang it, now what? Is there any way to burn the galvanization off? What if it is zinc coated, is that safe or can it be burned off?


----------



## downstatesmoker (Oct 7, 2009)

Sounds like you should let the students know.  Seems like it would be a really good lesson in project management, knowing what the end product is going to be used for and what materials would work best.

Don't know much about galvanized other than do not use.


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't think I would use it and I also don't think you can get it hot enough to get rid of the galvanization...

Hydrochloric acid would eat away the galvanization but you would be messing with something just as bad and the fumes it created would be hydrogen gas and very explosive...


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 7, 2009)

I have burned galvanized coatings off of metal in prep to do welding, but you'll need an oxy-acetylene torch and a rose-bud tip (prefferably, not a brasing or cutting tip) to get it hot enough.

If you use this method, just keep heating on it 'til the nasty white smoke stops, then, re-inspect the metal and run over it a few times with a wire brush to be sure you're looking at bare steel. Only do this in a VERY WELL VENTILATED AREA...these fumes are lethal.

Eric


----------



## ddave (Oct 7, 2009)

People have died doing that.

There was a thread on the BBQ Brethren about a guy that owned a welding shop and should have known better doing that and he died from the fumes.

I'd get a different basket if I were you.

Dave


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 7, 2009)

I agree with Eric, it can be done but it is a PITA & I don't recommend anyone do it without experienced help.

My first thing would be to call the Tech class teacher and ask what it is made of. I may be wrong but I cant see a Tech Class Welding Galvanized metal.
Seems like to much of a liability to me.

If it is Galvanized I would not use it....my personal opinion


----------



## ddave (Oct 7, 2009)

That's a good point.
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Dave


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Oct 7, 2009)

Hey CJ, if you can, post a clear close-up pic of it so we can see what you're dealing with...as more responses have been posted here, I'm starting to think it _*could*_ be stainless steel. Sometimes, stainless doesn't look like stainless just because of it not being polished and getting some rough handling.

Eric


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 7, 2009)

Good Point Also, if could have been donated to the shop class and just sat collecting dust until they finally used it


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 7, 2009)

Here is the email......they make smokers all the time...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

It is galvanized.  We have put it in all of our smokers and have built
smokers out of galvanized metal and have run them at 300 degrees without
any problem.  Do you plan on running hotter than 300 degrees?   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------



Thank you again for the basket. I was just curious if the mesh was a
galvanized material? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My response was that although I do not plan on running the smoker above 300* but the charcoal would be much hotter and in direct contact with the basket. I will post pictures tonight, I think it can be modified.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 7, 2009)

Some time a while back somebody posted on this same subject and somebody else posted that it would take extreme heat not normally seen in a smoker to release the harmful gases we are all talking about.

With that being said, I will still ALWAYS be VERY cautious about this issue.

I just would not want to risk anyone I feed getting sick because of something like this.To me it is far better to put that basket to a different use that has nothing to do with heat, than to risk someone getting sick

Just my .02


----------



## hilbillyinca (Oct 7, 2009)

I'm no welder by any means.. but what kind of shop (instruction class at that) would make entire smokers out of Galvanized?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 7, 2009)

Welcome to Montana!


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 7, 2009)

Here are a couple of other threads on the subject...May be worth the reading

[font=&quot]

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=78773&highlight=galvanized 

 http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=72991&highlight=galvanized 
[/font]


----------



## zeeker (Oct 7, 2009)

Do not use a galvanized basket in you smoker... It is not safe...


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 7, 2009)

I think the mesh can be chiseled/pounded off then I can just re-weld new mesh in, the frame is made of regular ol flat bar. I don't want to take the chance. Just my luck.


----------



## bman62526 (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't know squat about the subject, but maybe you could return it - then give them a quick lesson on how you don't use galvanized anything in a smoker - and maybe they'll modify it for you?


----------



## moltenone (Oct 7, 2009)

don't use it reguardless of the amount of heat output,iv'e worked in the steel industry for many year's,and i know what will happen to you.

Mark


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 7, 2009)

I don't plan on using it, it was done as  a favor to me so I don't want to seem ungrateful, I do plan on knocking out he galvi mesh and replacing with regular expanded steel.


----------



## tasunkawitko (Oct 7, 2009)

junkie - email me at deltaforce_iktomi (at) y.a.h.o.o or contact RIVET - easy plans for a much better design using angle iron and expanded metal that you can take to a welder or to these guys.


----------



## chainsaw (Oct 7, 2009)

I have followed the threads above-I guess it is nice that your science class made you a basket-BUT-you must know there are many ACCEPTABLE baskets(or whatever) that you do not need to wrestle with that are healthy or not. Hydrochloric acid? You might as well order in.

Now tell us how this was not your intention. We are listening.


----------



## ddave (Oct 7, 2009)

Good Lord!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Sounds like the Science Department needs to talk to the Welding department before they make someone sick . . . or worse.

Dave


----------



## stubborn (Oct 8, 2009)

I made my basket out of galvanized 1-inch hardware cloth attached to a weber charcoal grate.  6 months ago.  Nobody's been sick or died yet from my food yet.


----------



## bbq engineer (Oct 8, 2009)

But why would you risk this? 

No galvanized metal inside the smoker...period. There are better alternatives, and those should be used.

Fumes could be deadly in high concentrations or make someone really sick in lower. Stuff be nasty....NASSSSSTAHY! Spend a few bucks and get the right stuff and don't experiment with your family or friends health. This should go without saying.


----------



## ddave (Oct 8, 2009)

Soo . . . you're offering this as definitive proof that it is safe??  Because no one got sick or died in the 6 months that you've been using it???
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good luck with that.







Dave


----------



## alx (Oct 8, 2009)

I am making 6 of them for my WSM.A large sheet non-galvanized is not expensive.I have to agree that galvanized is just plain WRONG.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 8, 2009)




----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

Talked to the welding instructor today, he offered to burn off the zinc or replace the mesh, I asked that they replace the mesh, I don't even want to mess with it. I tried to smash out the mesh last night but it was pretty stubborn, now I have to return the basket with the mesh all smashed, here this is what I think of your work. oops!


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 8, 2009)

Don't quite know what you are saying but it was not my intention to have the basket made from galvinized, they just did it. My drawings specified 1/2no. 20 flattened expanded metal.


----------



## stubborn (Oct 9, 2009)

The welding instructer said they have been using it with no problem.  If you look, you'll find numerous sites on the web detailing using galvanized trash cans for smokers.  I'll state that I have 1st hand knowledge of galvanized being used in smokers for a number of years with no ill effects. 

If you actually research the temps required for galvanized to give off hazardous fumes, you'll fine they are double of better of any temp our smokers (and/or the charcoal in them) will reach.  

Y'all are making a mountain out of a molehill, where the molehill isn't worth noticing.  

OP--do your research and make a decision.  If you're not comfortable with it, don't use it.  If you are, use it.  If anybody doesn't want to eat your food because you use it, more food for you.  Win/win.  

As for me, I'll do a couple more briskets this weekend and enjoy myself with friends and family.


----------



## got14u (Oct 9, 2009)

I will be honest I have not read this whole thread but I would like to stick my 2 cents in. Galvanized piping or lead solder in houses is bad enough to make land lords of any house with it to have a lead disclosure signed by their tenants. also I have 4 kids that were affected by lead poisoning. and going through ice cold baths for a 3 and 4 year old because their fever was so high is nothing I want anyone else to experience. Or the chemotherapy 2 of my kids went through to get all the lead out of their system. If you ask me and I am in college for metals as I type. It is not worth it. But if you do use galvanized metal just keep a eye out for hair falling out or the enamel from your teeth disappearing and your teeth rotting out. that is what happened to my kids and one of the only ways you find out. and most of the time by the time you know about it, it is way passed normal levels. STAY away from any galvanized anything for cooking. you can't even buy cooking utensils that are made out of galvanized material. zinc poisoning is a killer and that is what you are dealing with. sorry for the ramble I just have strong feelings about this subject. carry on gentlemen


edit : also have you seen the dangers of welding galvanized metal? high heat is not good. just not worth it


----------



## ddave (Oct 9, 2009)

The ill effects aren't going to show up all at once.  Having it in the charcoal basket just doesn't seem like a good idea.  Non-galvanized expanded metal isn't really that expensive.

Dave


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2009)

Why risk it? Have them make a new one with the proper materials.


----------



## txbbqman (Oct 9, 2009)

Most of us have done the research and are very well versed in this explanation.

however....we still will not take even the smallest risk with our family and friends ( the people we love ).

That is the only point any of us was trying to make


----------



## azrocker (Oct 9, 2009)

Why risk it?


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 9, 2009)

The frame is regular steel and the mesh is galvi, they are cutting out the mesh and putting in regular steel mesh, I am not willing to risk it. Thank you all for your concern.


----------



## ron herbowy (Oct 9, 2009)

hey smokers look at this site   charcoalbasket.com


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 9, 2009)

Those baskets are $85


----------



## rickw (Oct 9, 2009)

Their prices are insane imo.


----------



## billbo (Oct 9, 2009)

Your doing the right thing. You will be so happy once it all comes together!


----------



## ddave (Oct 10, 2009)

If I remember correctly, isn't this for a UDS?  If so, you don't need a welding class to make it for you.  Just get a charcoal grate from a small Weber.  They are 13.5" in diameter.  You can buy them at Home Depot.  Get a 44" x 8" piece of #9 3/4" expanded metal and wrap it around a propane tank to form a circle.  Use a couple of C clamps to hold it in place and wire the ends together.  Then wire it to the charcoal grate.  Get some 3-1/2" x 1/2" bolts and double nuts and put them on the grate for legs.  Then make a handle out of bailing wire or you can use 1/4" rod.  The Tech class should be able to cut a piece of expando for you and also the rod.  Then you can make this with no welding and the only tools you'll need are a wire cutter, pliers, and a couple of wrenches.



Here's a closeup of the wire that holds the expando.



Just don't use galvanized bolts for the legs. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






If you want a square basket, do this 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=73745

but make it taller and add the bolts for legs and a handle.

Dave


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks DD, I was going to go this route, and still may, but the school owed me so I thought it might be cool to have a really heavy well built basket. The wind blows here so it will make a great ancor. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## athabaskar (Oct 12, 2009)

A galvanized surface can be sandblasted off. I know the situation is taken care of for this thread but it could give another option to someone that runs across it in the future.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Oct 12, 2009)

I considered the option of sandblasting, not a bad solution.


----------

